# CMT Window sash set



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, i was looking this cmt set Router bits-Window sash set-CMT tools for making full tenon windows,now in Sweden all the old sash windows have full tenon and are never glued but only pinned together with wooden plugs,for a easy maintenance,so this set looks very good,but looking closer the bit for making the ovolo profile for the sash bars is missing,it looks that must be purchased separately..am i right?needs also a bearing guided ovolo bit for making circular windows i guess..someone can give me a tip about which bit i should buy for making this profile for the sash bar that will meet the same shape of cope cutter in the set?also only a cmt code would be very helpful..thanks!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Take a look at this site it may clear things up.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/graphics2/09windows.pdf


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

is not the same set this from mlcs,if you see the cope cutter has a bearing,with this set you can't make any full lenght tenon,because the cutter can't pass under the tenon..the set from cmt is different..but i don't see how is possible to make muntins and mullions profile for rounded windows without a ball bearing cutter..if you look the cutter from cmt that i posted better you will see that one is without ball bearing because if for full lenght tenon,but the cutter for making profile in muntins and mullions is not in the set..


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.cheyennesales.com/download/sash_2.pdf


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i can't see the page..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3pc 1 2" SH Window Sash Glass Door R s Router Bit Set | eBay

==


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

yes,exactly bob, the set from cmt miss the profiling bit..now,someone now what bit should be purchased from cmt that will match the set?if you look the cmt set,it looks that is also for round or circular sash windows?


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

Snickare85 said:


> Hi, i was looking this cmt set Router bits-Window sash set-CMT tools for making full tenon windows,now in Sweden all the old sash windows have full tenon and are never glued but only pinned together with wooden plugs,for a easy maintenance,so this set looks very good,but looking closer the bit for making the ovolo profile for the sash bars is missing,it looks that must be purchased separately..am i right?needs also a bearing guided ovolo bit for making circular windows i guess..someone can give me a tip about which bit i should buy for making this profile for the sash bar that will meet the same shape of cope cutter in the set?also only a cmt code would be very helpful..thanks!


That set is designed for 1-3/8" thick rails and stiles. I sell these and have a new set a few feet from my shoulder...

This page shows how to use the set.

This page shows the dearly departed John Lucas making a mirror with the set.

CMT also sells an Ovolo Sash Set and individual Ovolo Sash Bits.

I hope that helps...


Tom


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Tool Home LLC said:


> That set is designed for 1-3/8" thick rails and stiles. I sell these and have a new set a few feet from my shoulder...


Hi Tom 

1-3/8in (35mm) is a bit thin for an exterior sash, we use 44mm (1-3/4in) or even 2in (50mm) on "storm sashes", especially with the need to accommodate double glazed units these days. One thing I've never seen in a router cutter is the profile for the sash meetings

Regards

Phil


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

never talk about profile for sash meeting..i said that with this cmt set you don't get the ovolo cutter with the bearing for milling the muntins and mullions..in sweden the thickness of the sash is max.30 mm if i don't make any mistakes..50mm looks a little to much..expecially if you have the double sash..i can't find the ovolo sash that match the same radius of the profile in the set..someone got the cmt number for the right one?thank you tom for the perfect info..i was trying to see one of that ovolo cutter could match the radius of the cmt set but i didn't find it..what's your suggestion..?


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

STOP STOP GUYS..MY BIG FAULT..i didn't see that the set can be disassembled and the rabbet cutter can be removed..for this no other cutter is needed..sorry guys..


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Snickare85 said:


> ..in sweden the thickness of the sash is max.30 mm if i don't make any mistakes..50mm looks a little to much..expecially if you have the double sash..


Hi Mauro

Are you sure? In the UK the standard sash thickness for double hung vertical sliding sashes is 44mm - especiall needed ig=f you are making up double glazed units where you need to accommodate something like 2 x 11mm deep glazing beads 9about the smallest you can use on an exterior window and a DG unit 4/12/4mm (or 20mm thick). 30mm implies that your units are going to be singe glazed. The heavier 50mm sashes are generally eother large sashes, such as you see on public buildings (e.g. 1.5m wide x 2.5m tall) although you do sometimes come across them as heavily built "storm sashes" for use where the building faces into the weather (e.g. coastal buildings, parts of Scotland, etc). 30mm seems a tad delicate to my eye

Regards

Phil


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i´m anyway talking about old windows, i don´t know so much about new one,i restored some old windows when i worked in an shop specialized in restoring and reproducing old windows and doors,learning how to glazing with linseed oil glaze and remake rotten pieces,everything was finally painted with linseed oil based paint(here the windows can be dated looking the measure of the glasses,the older windows have smaller pieces of glass because before they were not able to make big pieces) and before that insulating glasses came,and still now sometimes in case of some historical reproduction work,there were the sash outside and inside the house another pair of windows called innanfönster,or a little modern alternative is attach two windows together with hinges, so the final thickness is about 60mm..when i talk about sash anyway i referred to a windows with muntins and mullions i ´m not talking about sliding sash with weights and ropes that here are not used. i post a picture..http://www.google.se/imgres?q=spröj...231&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:122 and this..http://sommarvagen4.blogspot.se/2012/04/kittning-av-innanfonster-till-kattvind.html


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mauro

They are swung on hinges so they are what I'd call a casement window, or more specifically a side hung casement. Vertical sliding sashes were the vernacular style in this part of the world from about the 1830s until the 1930s and replaced the earlier horizontal sliding sashes (or "Yorkshire lights" as we call 'em). Side and top hung casement windows started taking over after WWI and after WWII became pretty much universal. Sorry about the confusion, but a "sash" means something different to me

Regards

Phil


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

you are perfectly right phil,just a little of confusion caused by nomenclature..


----------

